# Trip To France July/August 2004



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Hope these notes coppied straight from my log book will be of use to travellers to La Belle France.

Any specific questions ask here or by PM

Ken.............with Wanderwagon3
PAGE 1 WANDERWAGON 2 was an AS"Duetto"

Trip to France 5July to 4th August 2004

Sites Used 9 Camping Car Aires 2 Campsites in France and 1 in UK

Rest of time at three different French friends in Brittany and in Bourgogne.

CCA = Aires de Service Campingcars CS = Campsite M =Municipal OAY= Open all Year. 

1 CCA Le Portel 3k S from Boulogne.
Take A16 (free Auto Route) From Calais less than an hour ship to site. Exit Autoroute at sortie “ Le Portel” which is just before the Toll barriers for the rest of the autoroute. Site quite well signed, wending through a housing estate towards the sea.

Spaces for about 26 C- cars. Water available 0830 to 0930 & 1630 to 1730 only. (free). Dump for grey and black H2O available 24/7. Maximum stay 15 days. Small number of electricity outlets but all taken when we arrived.

An adequate non scenic stop handy for ferries. Some road noise. Pleasant walk to cliffs just up from the parking. Supermarket near 

2 CCA Montville . 15k N from Rouen 
take N127 andD155 At the pretty leisure park and associated swimming baths.. jetons from l’Hexagone, the kiosk just over the stream by bridge.Good dump G and B H20 up ramp at entrance . About 100m to town. Hardstandins of nice gravel. A very pleasant place. Space for at least 10C’Cars. Toilets just in the park open during park open hours inc. a disabled.

3 CCA La Mailleraye s/Seine. 36k WxN from Rouen on south bank not far from Pont de Brotonne. Enter town ,go down hill to river, on right is Gendarmerie. Turn Left. Dumps G & B H2O 24/7 at end of the road track. Shops nearby. Good boulanger. A very pleasant place. If weather was more clement would have stayed longer

4 CCA Mortain 40k E from Mont St Michel . Easily found off the main street on your right heading west. Down hill to a largish square and next door to a very pleasant small M.CS with tidy small block. It raind and blew while we were there so just a short walk to town. H20 and G & B H20 dumps easy. A useful aire.
Note. The next day we had a look at the CCA at St Hilaire du Harcouet about 15k W from Mortain. Looks a more attractive aire (alongside the church) and the small town looked pleasantly interesting. ‘twas too early for us to stop.



PAGE 2 WANDERWAGON 2 PAGE 2

Trip to France 5July to 4th August 2004

5 CCA Sains 9k SxW from Mont St Michel . A small quiet village just off the N175. One bar/restaurant Neat hardstandings in hedged area opp. Marie . Extended from 5 to 8/9 standings . Good H2O G & B dumps. A restful place.

6 CCA Pont Aven 24k NWxW from Lorient .A very scenic and busy tourist harbour town. Art (etc) galleries. I think there are 4 CCAs hereabouts. We took the nearest to town up the hill. I use crutches so didn’t walk from the aire but the fit can walk back to town .( There is Disabled parking space opposite the TIC in town) We have been several times over the years as a friend lives 10 k away. H2O, G & B H2O facilites satisfactory. Worth a visit if you have never been.Space in this aire 20 plus C’cars .
Le Val Andre 34k W from Dinard .Visited, took on H2O& dumped. An open “car park” type area in a very pleasant town and harbour. Well worth a visit easy walk from aire for the fit. Did not overnight merely as an r’vous as went to some friends for 4 nights,
7 CCA Champtoceaux 28k NE from Nantes . Most interesting. The “book” directs you to the main Aires next to the piscine. “Carpark” type aire Good dumps. H2O supposedly from jeton operated pump. However there are taps in adjacent toilets, After watching T de France on TV we walked to the church and found a TIC nearby. In the course of conversation were directed about 0.8 of a mile down steepish winding main road to a splendid grassy and gravel hollow on the banks of La Loire at the Pont du Moulin.Bar/ hotel / restaurant alongside. Also super little toilet block recently built ( suitable for disabled) Water tap v .slow. No dump. We went back up the hill to dump and take on H2O . A splendid spot for about 10 or so C’cars at each aire.

8 CCA St-Clement-des-Levees 12k NW from Saumur . North bank on D952 
Alongside the road . Good hardstandings fo ( officially 7 c’cars) but more there . Good views of river, Satisfactory H2O and dumps (free) . Walk across road to boulangerie plus other alimentation and other small shops. WCs can be found just inside a compound at the end of the Marie . Pleasant enough stop. 

9 CCA Ste Maure de Touraine 34k SxW from Tours. A quiet enough “car park”. Not signed for Campingcars but caravans!! Two were there when we arrived.. Closed in winter 48 hrs max stay for 3 C’cars….but there were about 12 c’cs there by nightfall. TIC near church up hill. Easy walk to town. H2O G & B H2O dumps OK also WCs. Satisfactory stop .

2	Campsites used Chatres sur Cher 12k SWxS from Vierzon M site 8 euros inc electric as was St Quentin M Site also at 8 euros. Chatres site very pleasant.St Q OK for an overnight to or from Calais./Boulogne. 
Ken….with Wanderwagon 2


----------

